# Confused about my fach



## Lilith (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello,

I'm a novice singer and I am not really sure about what my vocal fach is.

I was told I am between a mezzo and a contralto, some people call this register "low mezzo" or "mezzo-alto". My vocal range is F3-F5, my tesitura is A3-D5.

When I sing along with dramatic mezzos I sound darker but also warmer.
When I sing along with contraltos, I sound brigther and not androgynous on low notes.

What do you think?


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I had to look up '*fach*'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fach

*"The German Fach system (German pronunciation: [fax]; literally "compartment" or "subject of study", here in the sense of "vocal specialization") is a method of classifying singers, primarily opera singers, according to the range, weight, and color of their voices. It is used worldwide, but primarily in Europe, especially in German-speaking countries and by repertory opera houses."*

I work regularly with classical/opera/legit singers, and I'd never heard this term before. I'm exclusively a West Coast USA musician, and maybe they do this at the High End professional opera houses on the east coast, but i've never heard this word before.

I think that the designations seem rather arbitrary. Most singers I know can cover more than one of the subniches; additionally, most are utility singers that can sing more than just one style or genre.

For instance breaking up the Sopranos into 7 different Facher is overkill:

_Lyric Coloratura Soprano
Dramatic Coloratura
Soubrette/Character Soprano
Lyric Soprano
Lyric Dramatic Soprano
Full Dramatic Soprano, and
High Dramatic Soprano_

For my uses in acting, with an F on the bottom and a D on the top, I'd probably start you with the 2nd altos, as a good deal of the operettas I work with frequently typically have the altos singing up to a G5.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Lilith said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a novice singer and I am not really sure about what my vocal fach is.
> 
> ...


So. Where to begin? If you want to be a classical singer, shut off the heavy metal (or whatever that was) and start training in classical technique. You do have some potential in that voice. Good low notes (if a bit muffled and fuzzy), but singing along with someone else gives no one an idea of what you might really sound like. And the mannerisms you adopt from pop music do not work in classical style.

OTOH if you don't want to be a classical singer (and likely even if you do but are still young), I don't know why you are worried about what Fach you are. You already know you have a lower voice for a woman. Just try to sing in a healthy way and find songs that feel comfortable. Try to work on your top voice more, and on your support which will enable you to sing up there more comfortably. Consider not "singing along" with other voices and try to develop your own. The concept of Fach works best as a pointer to songs/arias/roles that might suit a singer, not as pigeonholes to limit them. As the great Jessye Norman said, "Pigeonholes are for pigeons."

Regarding pianozach's comments, interesting that someone who works with legit singers has never heard of the Fach system. Nonetheless he does have a point about singers being more versatile than the Fach system might dictate.

I know whereof I speak and taught voice, mostly beginning to intermediate singers, for many years. Good luck!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

